# [WOC] Porn Star / Glam Look using Purples & Pinks



## Tashona Helena (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey girlies...I noticed that the WOC Porn Star look thread was getting a lot of attention, so I decided to come up with a look for it.  I decided on a smokey black, purple, and pink look, finished with voluminous, long, flirty lashes.  I hope you guys like it.

Note: Prior to this tutorial I applied L'Oreal HIP Foundation w/ Sonia Kashuk's Flat Synthetic Brush.  And I had some Studio Fix on from earlier but it was re-applied after the eyes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Eyebrows were also done and touched up with Maybelline Unstoppable straight from the tube for intensity.

*What You'll Need*
_Eyes:_
MAC Heatherette Trio 1 : Hoppin'
MAC Shadestick : Sharkskin
Milani Storm (MAC Black Tied Dupe)
Milani Shock (MAC Stars n' Rockets Dupe)

Notes: If you hate Shadesticks, you can sub it for any black base: paintpot, fluidline, or even HIP by L'Oreal's Cream Color Crayon is fine.  I used the base from this to sharpen my shadestick.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Lips:_
MAC Heatherette l/g Bonus Beat
Beautique (Sally's Beauty Supply) Lip Liner in Bronze

_Face:_
MAC Studio Fix N6
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish in Deep Dark
MAC Blush in Raizin

*Let's get started...*







1. Apply Too Faced Shadow Insurance all over lid
2. Apply MAC shadestick over lid, wing it out.
It helped for me to sharpen the shadestick a bit, and pull my eye lid towards my temple.








3. Pick up Milani Storm with a Dome/Fluffy Eye Shadow Brush.  Of course I'm using Beauty of Essence from CVS.  The Large Eye Shadow Brush from Sonia K. would work as well.
4. Apply Milani Storm all over Sharkskin.  Pat it for intensity.  You can use an angled brush to define the wing if you'd like.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











5. Pick up Milani Shock with a pencil type crease brush.  I'm using the larger crease brush out of the Beauty of Essence duo crease brush pack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Apply Shock above the Shadestick in the crease, and alittle bit above the crease.  Blend a little bit but don't blend too much because you want to keep the intensity and definition for this type of look.








7. Pick up Hoppin' with the Large Dome Shadow Brush.
8. Apply it (again patting for intensity) above Milani Shock in the highlight area.








9. Blend Hoppin very well into your highlight area, and carefully around Shock.  I am using my trusty Sonia K. Blending Brush.  Might need a MAC one soon...I blend alot for certain looks (sometimes tooo much lol.)
10. Apply Sharkskin to lower lash line.








11. Apply MAC Storm with Small Crease Brush.  I used the Smaller one out of the BOE pack I mentioned earlier.  An angled brush would work just as well (especially Sonia's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
12. Pick up Shock with Sonia Kashuk's Smudge Brush.  Or you can use the Crease Brush mentioned above for more precision.








13. Apply Shock to Inner Lower Eye, underneath Sharkskin.
14. Get Hoppin' with either of brushes mentioned above. 








15. Apply Hoppin' on the other half side beside Shock.
-blend the two a little bit...i forgot to mention this - very important.
16. Then clean up...I used a cotton swab with some makeup remover.








17. Apply MAC skinfinish (Deep Dark) and MAC blush (Raizin)  I used my Sephora Brush, and a Little Kabuki Brush to pat on the blush and blend it.
18. Apply Beautique lip liner.








19. Apply Heatherette's Bonus Beat.  Blend into lip liner, then apply the lip liner again.  Hard to explain but it defines the lips very sultry.
20. Apply Ardell's Runway Lashes in Tyra, using their lash glue: Lash Grip in Dark.


*And you're FINISHED!*  The finished photos were above in the main image.

I hope you guys liked it... Be gentle this is my first tutorial.  It only looks good cause I'm a web designer lol.  Hopes this helps you ladies I had fun!


----------



## pinkstar (Apr 6, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## iheartcolor (Apr 6, 2008)

Those violet shades are totally hot on you!  

Super job!  Now it makes me want the Shade stick......and to go play with Milani e/s!

-Lauren


----------



## doniad101 (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome tutorial. Thanks for doing this. Cant wait to see more tuts by you.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 7, 2008)

What a wonderful job!


----------



## Dani (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG I've seen those lashes in the store and thought they were kinda blah, but they're GORGEOUS.  You just helped me find my prom lashes!!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2008)

love the porn star look! this looks great on you, too bad purples make me look sick


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 7, 2008)

How fun to look naughty once in a while good job


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Ladies!!! I really appreciate all your comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did forget one step - Applying Mascara I used DiorShow after I applied the lashes.


----------



## PMBG83 (Apr 7, 2008)

Its all about the hotness with this look!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 7, 2008)

You are Gorgeous


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 7, 2008)

in the main pic the first one, you look like naomi campbell!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool beans! Lovely tut!
My only CC about the actual look is that it looks a bit sloppy... but I guess it is a "porn star" look, eh?


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 7, 2008)

^ Yea I mentioned alot in the tutorial that too much blending will make take away from the intensity.  I don't usually do such thick liner and black eyeshadow on my lids so.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 12, 2008)

very hot!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 17, 2008)

Gorgeous you did a great job! Love your eyes, lashes and lips!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks for those who responded with lovely comments...whoever voted it bad...I appreciate it if you'd PM me and let me know what's up.  I know it wasn't perfect I was in a rush because like I mentioned before I do have allergies and I can't wear makeup very long before my left eye starts tearing up like crazy.  So yeah...I put a lot of work into it so a text comment in stead of hiding behind a rating would be nice.  =P


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 18, 2008)

this is cute and i am feelin the lashes. i just got into lashes and i love ardell. 
but i must admit i really hate actual black porn star make-up. it looks like the guys only gave them 10 minutes before the scene to do something, anything. this is off topic- but i really hate the low budget ones where the girls wear weaves and i guess the heat melts the glue and the track is hanging off their heads. and when they are in desperate need of a fill-in with their nails and even have some nails missing. i've only seen one that was really cute but i couldn't really focus on her eyes because it was her mouth that was going to town.lol.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 18, 2008)

^ Thankies...I love Ardell lashes there's so many lines and styles I feel like I want them all in Sally's

^ yeah it really does suck and I've seen a lot of porn so I totally feel you.  I really hate the girls with bad weaves it sucks I feel sorry for them more than anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean it's not that hard to do a good weave it takes practice but I feel like almost every black girl should know how to do a good glue-in at least lol.  If not that (because glue does ruin hair) then pick out a good wig with a natural scalp.   

I definitely don't do the porn star look at all though lol I'm more defined crease with a splash of color lol.  Mostly just eyeliner and mascara since the company I work for has a look policy that pushes only natural colors.


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

The purple makes you very well. I love it


----------

